# RESOLVED: Must Rehome rabbit in Ann Arbor



## Mtgreen (Mar 6, 2009)

Need to rehome our rabbit. She is a 4 year old mini-rex. My fiance and I are moving and will be unable to bring her along with us. She is a very gentle and loving rabbit that deserves a good home. Please, only serious rabbit lovers respond. If you are looking for a companion that is quiet and affectionate, this is it. She lives in a "bunny condo" that we could assemble for you if you would like. She is fixed and in great health. We are located in Ann Arbor, MI.


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you can't take your bunny with you when you move It may help if you describe what she looks like or better yet, post a photo 

Good luck!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 7, 2009)

Post a pic and I'll send it to my parents who live near there. They're not really animal people, but maybe it's time for them to have a pet...

Also, I wanted to add that many bunnies do pretty well on long car trips. My guys have been to Georgia and back, and also to Georgia, then to Michigan, and then back home (trips to visit families for holidays). They do just fine.


----------



## Evey (Mar 7, 2009)

Mtgreen, I hope it's ok if I post yourCraigslist ad. I think it'll help someone fall in love with her!

A picture of the lovely bun can be found here

Kathy


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2009)

Have you had any luck yet? Shes a gorgeous rabbit and it looks like she has a great life with you. Is there any way you can take her with you? There are so many bunnies in Michigan who need homes and are far worse off. It seems like you love her a lot. Let us know if theres anything we can do to help you keep her.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 15, 2009)

Her Craigslist posting has been deleted - maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Mar 16, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I found out that one of Midwest's adopters has adopted the bunny in the craig's list posting.

She adopted one of ours in January and she is an experienced bunny owner. She is a very sweet girl and I'm sure this little bunny girl will just wonderfully with her!

Happy ending!!!

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 16, 2009)

Wonderful news! Thanks for the update Laura.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the great news!


----------



## Evey (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, what a relief! I'm so happy that everything worked out.

Kathy


----------



## Haley (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats great news! Thanks Laura


----------

